# BRP Decals



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello, I wanted to know where I can get some nascar decals for my BRP stock car body. Help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm working on some 1/24th enlarging to 1/18th but they will not be sold as a BRP item will have to check back when We figure out how it will work out with the peson that bought all the decals.
In the mean time the 1/24th will work OK just make sure You get stick on type and not water transfer.


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Bud, do you know who has the 1/24 sticker type? Checked e-bay and seems all are water transfer type.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ithink autographics has some and maybe Parma PSE


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

Here is a nice extra set of Hooters decals I have for the BRP. $15 shipped!


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

I now have a extra, look above!


----------



## bbking9 (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff,

Wild Bills has a ton of decals - all different sizes.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

OK who or what is Wild Bills???


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Decals,

Check out this link:

http://scaledecals.com/cart.php

They have 1/10, 1/24 and other scales.

Henry


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Ithink autographics has some and maybe Parma PSE


1/24 scale NASCAR!!!

http://www.cpminiraceway.com/products2.html

________________________________________
No, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

RPM, 

Like Bud mentioned in a previous post, you need to make sure they are the peel off type, and not the water transfer. I've tried the Slixx type before, and they were water transfer, more than likely made for static models. They looked great, but the first time you rub the walls or another car, they flaked off.


----------

